

Deconstructing Alcoholism - mtalantikite
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/09/01/deconstructing-alcoholism.html

======
tommynazareth
This is completely wack. Drinking is only a symptom of a much more serious
problem. Taking a drug before you drink is not going to improve your
psychological health. This is an obbvious scam, thanks Newsweek.

